
Ask HN: Would You Pay for a Recommendation? - kleinvin
Would you pay for expert advice before making a purchase?<p>For example say you want to start playing guitar, you pay to be connected to a guitarist that gives you personalized advice on what best guitar to buy. Or for example, you are a parent, what is the best video game console + monitor you can buy for your son? 
Would appreciate to hear some thoughts.
======
h2odragon
Yes, and not just for the recco, but for the "why you suggest this / what's
the competition" discussion that compresses months or years of relevant
knowledge down to say, 30min of advice hopefully tailored to your need.

The problem is, where do you find that being sold, and how can you trust the
vendor, for all but a few recognized fields where such consultations are
normal practice.

~~~
kleinvin
Connect buyers with experts who have no bias towards any particular brand or
product.

------
enonevets
Personally no. Half the joy of shopping in a category I'm unfamiliar with is
learning the difference and figuring out what I prefer. And recommendations,
no matter who they're from, can be wildly biased and subjective.

In your example above, best video game console will vary wildly based on who
the intended audience is for.

